# Rainbow shark vs. Redtail Botia Loach again



## cjdirri (Feb 21, 2005)

Ok after spending a lot of time looking stuff up on the net and the killer being this pic









I think both the petco and the petsmarts and maybe many other places are selling loachs as rainbow sharks. The two rainbow sharks I bought both spend their time eating off of rocks and pretty much acting just like my clown loach does.

Anyone else agree with me on this?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

They do look alot alike!


----------



## resser (Mar 7, 2005)

they do look alike, but I would say that is a loach for sure. the Rainbow shark is sleeker looking and not as round


----------



## cjdirri (Feb 21, 2005)

Plus from what I can tell its mouth is more shaped like the balas and not just a kind of funnel shape. maybe I wrong also but 99% of pics I saw of real rainbow sharks did not have the two large whiskers coming off them.


----------

